# New Dambusters Film Remake By Peter Jackson..



## Maximowitz (May 7, 2009)

Not content with Hobbits, Orcs and King Kong, film director Peter Jackson is also producing a remake of the film "Dambusters."

Dambusters Remake

I hope that it'll stick to the facts for a change... 

I wasn't sure where to post this, so if the mods feel it is inappropriate here then please move.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 7, 2009)

Hope he sticks to the facts too. But hey, he did a good job with King Kong, so there's hope.


----------



## Waynos (May 7, 2009)

Jackson is a real aviation buff, he has even comissioned and exact flying replica of a Vickers FE.2b gunbus, stunning aerial photos of which were featured recently in an aviation magazine. The screenplay will also be the work of Stephen Fry, so I am confident that story is in good hands.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 7, 2009)

Peter Jackson does a good job. Should be a good remake (I hope!).

The original (1955) will be a tough act to follow.

TO


----------



## Marshall_Stack (May 7, 2009)

I have read that the original Dambusters movie wasn't quite accurate. Coming up with the idea of how to measure height coming from a theater show (using the convergence of two spotlights) was made up. Also, I think the operation of the bomb (a spinning sphere) was conjecture since it was still top secret at the time.


----------



## Colin1 (May 7, 2009)

I read today that a major sticking point is what they're going to call Gibson's dog...


----------



## Waynos (May 7, 2009)

In the linked article from the OP David Frost says he has rejected all alternative suggestions and is going to use 'Nigsy' which is a form that was used by Gibson himself.


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 7, 2009)

That looks like it can be pretty awesome.. Crossing my fingers it is


----------



## ccheese (May 7, 2009)

Should be a good flic. Wonder who they will get to star in it ??

Charles


----------



## gumbyk (May 7, 2009)

Marshall_Stack said:


> I have read that the original Dambusters movie wasn't quite accurate. Coming up with the idea of how to measure height coming from a theater show (using the convergence of two spotlights) was made up. Also, I think the operation of the bomb (a spinning sphere) was conjecture since it was still top secret at the time.



I was watching an interview with Les Munro, the last living pilot from the dambusters raids, and in it he confirmed both of these facts. Apparently they spun the bomb up to 500 RPM while inside the aircraft and then dropped it.

Also, I wouldn't be too worried about Peter Jackson's version being inaccurate, on of the things he's most well-known for is his attention to detail, and, being a huge aviation enthusiast himself, I can almost guarantee you, it will be accurate. 
From Wikipedia: 


> Jackson owns an aircraft restoration and manufacturing company, The Vintage Aviator, which is dedicated to World War One and World War Two fighter planes among other planes from the 1920s and 1930s. He is chairman of the Omaka Aviation Heritage Trust, which hosts a biennial air show.


From what I have heard through the grapevine, this movie has been a personal dream for him, not driven by the dollar.


----------



## pbfoot (May 7, 2009)

I've heard they are trying to get FM213 over the pond for filming


----------



## gumbyk (May 7, 2009)

3 News > Entertainment > Story > Secret leaked over World War II Lancaster bomber
and regarding the dogs name: 'Offensive' name dogs Dambusters | Stuff.co.nz

I wouldn't be surprised if they're trying to get the real thing for the movie, there's only so much you can do with CGI


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 7, 2009)

I cannot wait!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, I have heard it will be as accurate as possible. Would be good to get the real ones together as there is as has been said only so much CGI can do.

All in all it should be a good film.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 8, 2009)

Looking forward to this one......

Peter Jackson is apparently the main backer to a new model company called Wingnut Wings producing 1/32 WW I aircraft! Seen one of the kits and it is REAL nice, the instruction sheet is a stunner!....not cheap though.


----------



## Amsel (May 8, 2009)

Wow! Is he a pilot or a WWII student/model enthusiast.


----------



## Geedee (May 8, 2009)

I for one am dreading this re-make. 

Original films should left alone as very very few re-makes, even with CGI et al, are as simply good to watch as the first one. The technology that was used on the originals in most cases actually 'makes' the film, along with the acting.

I would much prefer if new films where made about events that havent yet been put on the big screen.

On the other hand tho, I do sincerely hope that it is filmed and handled with passion and due respect !. 

I'll add this little gem I found a long time ago (Its been posted on other forums and I have no-idea who the author was...he deserves a beer !). I personaly think its quite funny...could even be made into a film !....

A major new Hollywood film... 

DAM BUSTERS II or WHO YOU GONNA BOMB? 

Hollywood's authentic story of the Six-Seventeenth Eagle Bomb Squadron Of the Royal British Air Corps. 

THE INTRO.... 
It is 1941. Hitler has invaded Europe and England alone fights back Aided by a handful of international volunteers, including GI Gibson (Tom Cruise)an American pilot who had already had a key role in winning the Battle Of Britain. 
Intelligence has identified that the destruction of a giant dam in central Germany is the key to Allied victory. 

THE FIRST RAID.... 
A raid on the dam by the British Lan-Casters of the 6-17th is ordered, to be led by its war-weary cockney CO (Michael Caine). The crews are filmed boarding the Confederate Air Force's Liberator. 
A background of sun-drenched Texan prairie substitutes for Scamppington Air Force Base and the East Anglian Fens in January. Colour-enhanced black and white library shots are then used for the Raid - DC-6 engine start, taxiing Halifaxes, Spitfire mass take-off, formation of B24s, Lan-caster at night, bombs dropping from a Mitchell, a B-17 and Focke-Wulf Condor being shot down, the FAA's Boeing 707 crashing in flames. As with all US aviation films since the invention of "talkies", the aircraft soundtrack consists only of the roar of Pratt Whitney radial engines, specially recorded during a Harvard mass flypast at the annual Oshkosh air show. 

But the raid is a failure, and only GI and his crew survive to try again. Danny De Vito plays the part of the bomb aimer. 

THE WEAPON.... 

After the disastrous first dam raid, it is obvious a new type of weapon Is needed. By chance Barn S. Wallace (Morgan Freeman), the leading US scientist And aviation expert, is in London explaining his invention of the jet engine to an unknown British engineer, Frank V. Tel. Thinking back to his childhood, Barn remembers skimming rocks across a Lake in native New Hampshire, and quickly comes up with a design for a Bouncing bomb - but it is too large for any British aircraft to carry. 

THE AIRCRAFT.... 

Fortunately, Wallace has brought with him to England the only example of his latest bomber design, the B-29. Cut to the CAF's B-29, painted gloss caramel and vivid green with French roundels, being pulled from its Hangar at Midland, TX, so that GI and his crew can test fly the new bouncing munition over the neighbouring Scotland, and prepare for the raid. 

THE RAID.... 

Shots of Cruise and gang boarding the B-29, plus take-off shots over The American Midwest. Then computer-generated images for outbound flight, the final - and successful - bombing run using the last remaining weapon on board, and the dogfights on the return leg. 

Throughout, the standard CGI conventions are used. All WW2 single-seat fighters fly at a minimum Mach 0.9 in +7g manoeuvres, while any multi-engine aeroplane drones along straight and level at 130 kt. 

THE COMMAND CENTER.... 

In a map-encrusted bunker, Barn waits tensely for the results of the raid. 
Although the news is of success, he starts to become saddened by the loss of aircrew involved. But, just at that moment, a well-spoken Home Counties WAAF officer (Catherine Zeta Jones) in a starched Virginia McKenna military blouse appears, bearing a tray of Starbucks mugs. She utters that immortal line - "Cocoa Latte, Sir?" - and all is well. 
Information comes in that the flooding from the broken dam has flooded Hitler's bunker (clip fromChaplin as the Great Dictator), thwarting the launch of a new V3 rocket aimed at the Summit Conference being held in buckingham Palace, London, England. 
The water also slows the Russian advance, allowing Patton (Harrison 
Ford) to capture Berlin and Eastern Germany for the Allies. 

THE LANDFALL.... 

Meanwhile, with three engines blazing and feathered, Gibson and the surviving crew nurse the crippled B-29 back across the Channel. They just manage to climb over the White Cliffs of Dover to see in the Near distance the welcoming runway lights of their Lincolnshire airfield. Having studied brain surgery before joining up, the B-29's chirpy Australian assistant cook (Kylie Minogue) saves the lives of injured crew members as the bomber belly-lands onto its home base. It slides to a halt a few Feet from the control tower, where Winston Churchill (Dan Ackroyd) watches proudly. 

Also in the scene, in a technology enhancement, is Ronnie Reagan on his horse Trigger. 

THE FINALE.... 

GI stands framed by the blazing wreckage of a redundant Fokker Friendship airliner bought especially for this scene. Since a wholesome happy ending is mandatory in today's commercial cinema, in a final shot he is joined by "Native-African-American", his loyal dog. Despite the pair of Artificial legs and prosthetic tail fitted after being injured in three major road accidents on the Great North Road during his master's absence, the Labrador bounds joyfully into the sunset with some dame called Vera Lynn singing about the White Cliffs


----------



## Maximowitz (May 8, 2009)

Superb! With a special guest appearance by Arnold Schwarznegger as Bomber Harris.


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2009)

Brilliant Gary!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 9, 2009)

Pretty funny story, but hopefully Peter Jackson will try to be true to the story better.


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2009)

I kinda agree with GeeDee but only that there isn't any new material out there? The Dambusters movie was done in '55 and not bad but how about another slice of aviation war history? Maybe about the Allied shuttle flight to Russia. Something about the MTO (Marseillies?), hell, even a good film about Galland or someone unknown. I just think there is so much more out there instead of remaking old films.


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2009)

I agree Chris, although I admit to a 'technical' interest in how Jackson et al are going to make this movie. It would be good to see something 'new', and there are so many other well-known raids in Europe alone that could be covered. The 8th USAAF alone could provide a multitude of screenplays, then there's the ones we know about, but are rarely publicised, such as the Amiens raid, and the other low-level, long range attacks by Mosquitos on the Gestapo H.Q's in Denmark, Norway etc, and, of course, Ploesti. One of the Ploesti missions alone would make a superb movie, and educate 'the masses' who will never have heard of it, let alone know where it is and what it was/is.


----------



## gumbyk (May 10, 2009)

Maybe he could make a Pearl Harbour movie. There hasn't been an accurate one done of that...


The thing is, this has been a life-long ambition for him, to make this movie, as a tribute to those who flew these missions. He is in a position to make the movies he wants to, and is fulfilling his dream. Yes, it would be nice to see other operations portrayed on film, but that wouldn't suffice.


----------



## Soren (May 10, 2009)

I think a film on Erich Hartmann could be spectacular. They could start with his story as a kid going to China with his parents, eventually being forced out again because of the Chinese civil war etc etc.


----------



## BombTaxi (May 10, 2009)

I always become slightly wary when Hollwood gets its grubby mitts on British history - 'U-571' or 'The Patriot', anyone? However, it sounds like Jackson wants to get this right, so good luck to him and I hope he makes it.

By thw way Gary, where did you get Mel Gibson's Dambusters script from anyway?


----------



## pbfoot (May 10, 2009)

i'll sell them some Canada flashes to help make it more accurate then the last one


----------



## Waynos (May 11, 2009)

Wasn't Tora Tora Tora accurate? I am always interested to see where movies went wrong.

Of course no movie can be truly accurate, real life always needs to be tweaked a bit to allow a coherent narrative that will carry an audience. An example of this is how all the Schneider Trophy pilots and Supermarine test pilots are merged into the character of 'Jeff Crisp' in first of the few. However there is a difference between a tweak (Battle of Britain) and a downright lie (U-571 et al).


----------



## A4K (May 11, 2009)

We'll know if this film is accurate if Guy Gibson has a big pimple on his chin!! It was right under his flying helmet chin strap, and hurt so much he flew with it undone !
(From his censored autobiography 'Enemy Coast Ahead', produced as a morale booster for his fellow bomber pilots in 1944 (published as a book after the war), shortly before his loss in action. He was 24...)


----------



## Negative Creep (May 11, 2009)

The problem with any historical film is that they have to find a balance between story telling and reality, then catering for enthusiasts and the general public. For example, if the film comes out and the Lancasters have the wrong paint scheme, most people on here would recognise that but 99% of the general public won't. In the same way if I went to see a film set in Ancient Greece I wouldn't know or care they used the wrong type of sword.

It does seem odd there are so few big budget WW2 aviation films. Unless you count the atrocity that was Pearl Harbor, the last one I can think of off the top of my head is Memphis Belle. Still, Jackson is a very talented film maker and I fully expect this to be awesome. More controversially, I'd love them to remake films like 633 Squadron and Battle of Britain as well


----------



## A4K (May 11, 2009)

I'd love to see a revamped BoB film too - with Spitfire Mk.Is (not IXs), Bf 109s and He 111's without Merlin engines, aswell as all the other beautiful aircraft that got missed out due to lack of flying or even static examples...
The acting was great though - if that could be kept with the 'new' aircraft added...


----------



## model299 (May 12, 2009)

As long as it doesn't stink up the place like both Memphis Bell and Pearl Harbor did. Lord, those were truly gawdawful movies!!


----------



## Marshall_Stack (May 12, 2009)

model299 said:


> As long as it doesn't stink up the place like both Memphis Bell and Pearl Harbor did. Lord, those were truly gawdawful movies!!



You're right. At least there was footage of the WW2 aircraft. I'll watch it for that (and that only).

What about "Enemy at the Gates"? That could have been a great movie, but they used an English actor (with his accent) and Ed Harris, all speaking English. If they could have used believable actors (maybe a Russian actor, even if he was unknown) with Russian and German language. I know some people have a problem with subtitles, but it makes it more realistic, like Das Boot).


----------



## A4K (May 13, 2009)

Good point about the languages MS - agree completely!


----------



## Negative Creep (May 14, 2009)

If I remember rightly in the opening scenes of Enemy at the Gates the Germans actually spoke German then it switched? Still, I'd rather them speak proper English than do it wiv zee German akkscent


----------



## A4K (May 16, 2009)

Und vot ist your problem vif zeir English du schweinkopf???   

(Reminds me of 'Allo 'allo - now THAT was a great series!)


----------



## BombTaxi (May 16, 2009)

A4K said:


> Und vot ist your problem vif zeir English du schweinkopf???
> 
> (Reminds me of 'Allo 'allo - now THAT was a great series!)



Ah, zey vere serchink for der Fallen Madonna with der Big Boobies, ja?

Of course, the French accents were nearly as hilarious as the German ones, and the sheer quantity of smut and innuendo was beyond belief - ah, when comedy ised to be funny!


----------



## FlexiBull (May 18, 2009)

I looks like its on its way.

This is a Chinese built replica







Back ground doesn't look much like Lincolnshire!!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 18, 2009)

Memphis Belle had some color footage of -17's dropping their loads, IIRC. Otherwise, it was a feely-good movie. Pearl Harbor just plain sucked. The only good thing about that movie (other than the planes) was Kate Beckinsale. Enemy at the Gates I watched with the "its only an action movie" mindset. Its not bad if you can turn your mind off to the glaring inaccuracies (and the set crew climbing up the chimney to plant explosives...wearing bright orange vests...in the middle of a battle....in Stalingrad...). 'Bout the only GOOD WW2 films I've seen in awhile are Band of Brothers and The Great Raid. Only inaccuracy I noticed in Great Raid was the fact that they didn't use a P-61 in the movie. Man, I woulda loved to see one of those in the air...


----------



## Negative Creep (May 20, 2009)

If we're talking recent films then be sure to check out Saints Soldiers and Days of Glory. Both done on a very small budget but still enjoyable. Defiance isn't too bad either


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 20, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Memphis Belle had some color footage of -17's dropping their loads, IIRC. Otherwise, it was a feely-good movie. Pearl Harbor just plain sucked. The only good thing about that movie (other than the planes) was Kate Beckinsale. Enemy at the Gates I watched with the "its only an action movie" mindset. Its not bad if you can turn your mind off to the glaring inaccuracies (and the set crew climbing up the chimney to plant explosives...wearing bright orange vests...in the middle of a battle....in Stalingrad...). 'Bout the only GOOD WW2 films I've seen in awhile are Band of Brothers and The Great Raid. Only inaccuracy I noticed in Great Raid was the fact that they didn't use a P-61 in the movie. Man, I woulda loved to see one of those in the air...



Yeah, the Great Raid is one of my favorites. No PC crap that I saw, and kept extremely well to the facts. I think they had to use a different plane, because there was no P-61 in flying condition.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 21, 2009)

I wish I could see a movie about the P-61's night missions, nightfighting was a pretty tough thing back then, with the limited radar systems they had.

I'm starting to look forward to Red Tails, for the flying scenes, even if the rest of the movie isn't that good. If George Lucas can make his dogfights as good as the one over the first Death Star, then I'll be pretty happy. With reduced speed of course, P-51's and FW 190's can't go as fast as the X-wings and Tie-fighters! 

Just had a thought, Red Tails, and possibly Dambusters, could be the first time we really see a good FW 190 on film, unless you count the pretty exciting "Dogfights" on the History Channel. It's really never been done before. Sure, they may be CGI, but it's better than nothing. Even real P-51's have been pretty lacking in cinema history.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 21, 2009)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> I'm starting to look forward to Red Tails, for the flying scenes, even if the rest of the movie isn't that good. If George Lucas can make his dogfights as good as the one over the first Death Star, then I'll be pretty happy. With reduced speed of course, P-51's and FW 190's can't go as fast as the X-wings and Tie-fighters!





Probably common knowledge but the Death Star attack is very strongly influenced by the end of Dambusters. Even some of the dialogue is the same ("say about 20 guns, some on the surface and some on the towers)


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 21, 2009)

Negative Creep said:


> Probably common knowledge but the Death Star attack is very strongly influenced by the end of Dambusters. Even some of the dialogue is the same ("say about 20 guns, some on the surface and some on the towers)



Thats actually exactly what influenced it... George Lucas looked at the footage to base the attack off of. Also he cited 633 Squadron as a source... This is from the Star Wars Wiki

"Lucas has made mention of the film "633 Squadron" directed by Walter Grauman when citing movies that inspired themes or elements in Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope. The "trench run" in A New Hope wherein Luke flies his X-wing through a "trench" on the Death Star and destroys the ship was inspired, at least in small part, by the finale of 633 Squadron, which involves several Royal Air Force planes flying at low level up a fjord against heavy, ground-based anti-aircraft fire, to attack a factory located at the base of a cliff at the canyon's end."


----------



## Waynos (May 21, 2009)

I saw an interview with George Lucas where he revealed that that not only was the choreography of the death star attack scenes a direct rip off from the Dambusters, 633 Squadron and Battle of Britain combined, but in the first test screening of Star Wars, before the effects were done, the actual footage from those movies was spliced in to illustrate the scenes. That must have made for some bizarre viewing.


----------



## Kiwikid (May 23, 2009)

Peter Jackson clashes with locals over his movie in Wairarapa | NATIONAL News

It's not Peter Jackson making the movie. It's Christian Rivers. They had about eight replica Lancasters built in China and these are currently being filmed at Hood aerodrome, Masteron.


----------



## Maximowitz (May 25, 2009)

Kiwikid said:


> Peter Jackson clashes with locals over his movie in Wairarapa | NATIONAL News
> 
> It's not Peter Jackson making the movie. It's Christian Rivers.



True, but as it's Jackson's production he's paying for it.


----------



## Oggie2620 (Apr 20, 2010)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> Pretty funny story, but hopefully Peter Jackson will try to be true to the story better.



I agree with you that Geedee has made a very good job of his spoof story line. Am going to mention it on all my other forums I imput to so it gets read even more.....

Dee


----------



## zoomar (Apr 20, 2010)

Keep in mind that Jackson is only _producing_ the movie, not directing it. Another Kiwi (who I'd never heard of) is the actual director. But I'm sure Jackson's special effects team at Weta will turn that single mockup into hundreds of bombers and the New Zealand mountains into the Rhine valley in the 1940's. I just hope we see CG Bf-109s rather than those Merlin-engined things. In fact, I hope _all_ the flying scenes are computer-generated, with mockups and actual planes used only for gound scenes and interior shots. These days, special effects are far more realistic than the real thing.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 23, 2010)

zoomar said:


> Keep in mind that Jackson is only _producing_ the movie, not directing it. Another Kiwi (who I'd never heard of) is the actual director. But I'm sure Jackson's special effects team at Weta will turn that single mockup into hundreds of bombers and the New Zealand mountains into the Rhine valley in the 1940's. I just hope we see CG Bf-109s rather than those Merlin-engined things. In fact, I hope _all_ the flying scenes are computer-generated, with mockups and actual planes used only for gound scenes and interior shots. These days, special effects are far more realistic than the real thing.



*Dambusters!*

*Starring:*

*Jude Law as Barnes Wallis!

Keira Knightley as Hermann Goering!

Mel Gibson as the Mohne Dam!

Thrill as the plucky young American boys of the RAF destroy secret Nazi dams in Venezuela!*


It's the historical accuracy that worries me most...


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2010)

...There they were, hurtling along at 800 mph in their new US license built B-52 Mustang bombers (recognisable by their special 'Made in China' markings), props touching the water, AIM-9L Sidewinder missiles ready to unleash holy hell on the evil forces of the German KGB Liberal party in their secret headquarters at the local Ruhr-Gebiet public swimming pool... the attack commences amidst heavy SCUD fire, a dog barks 'Negro' in his exposed position behind the pilot...


----------



## jamierd (Apr 23, 2010)

several corrections need to be made to A4Ks post after extensive research it has been found that the swimming pool is the HQ of the speznaz knitting circle the actual target is 2 doors down at the post office .and every body knows the b52 mustang uses the geo thermal link drive and doesnt have props


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2010)

Really? Ah...sorry! I thought we were talking about the famous 'Hey, that's MY chocolate!' war of Zimbabwe, 1867...always get the two mixed up...


----------



## zoomar (Apr 23, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> *Dambusters!*
> 
> *Starring:*
> 
> ...




Actually, Knightly has signed on to play Hannah Reisch, infamous Nazi test pilot. 

In the film she single-handedly takes on the attacking Lancs in an experimental Me 636 rocket saucer. She shoots down all but one. She then rams the lone remaining bomber piloted by Angelina Jolie and Clive Owen, who are secret lovers. Knightley, who managed to jump onto the bomber during the collision,then fights Jolie with a knife on the flight deck. After a rousingly good catfight, Jolie finally shoves Knightley through a conveniently placed hatch in the cockpit and we see her splash in the water of the lake, alive and cursing (leaving room for a sequel). While the girls are fighting, Owen is down in the bomb bay trying to release the dambuster bomb (which in the movie looks just like the H-bomb in Dr Strangelove). Finally he succeeds, but has caught his trowser leg on a fin. As the bomb drops, Owen must ride it to to his death. Jolie looks on in horror from the cockpit and the two heroes mouth "I hove you" to each other. The bomb strikes the dam and the structure explodes, revealing that it was not only a dam, but the secret manufacturing plant for Nazi atom bombs. The is a brief epilogue in which Jolie receives the Order of the Bath and then flies a Mosquito back to the ruined dam and drops the award over the grave of her dead lover. In the final scene, we see Knightley, resplendant in super-sexy black Nazi garb, but scarred and almost unrecognizable from her injuries, pick up the medal and glare wickedly at the Mosquito as it zooms away. She is holding the medal in the palm of her hand, which we now see is an artificial prosthetic a la Darth Vader. We close into her hand and we see it crush the medal into dust. Fade to black.


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## conkerking (Apr 24, 2010)

zoomar said:


> Actually, Knightly has signed on to play Hannah Reisch, infamous Nazi test pilot.
> 
> In the film she single-handedly takes on the attacking Lancs in an experimental Me 636 rocket saucer. She shoots down all but one. She then rams the lone remaining bomber piloted by Angelina Jolie and Clive Owen, who are secret lovers. Knightley, who managed to jump onto the bomber during the collision,then fights Jolie with a knife on the flight deck. After a rousingly good catfight, Jolie finally shoves Knightley through a conveniently placed hatch in the cockpit and we see her splash in the water of the lake, alive and cursing (leaving room for a sequel). While the girls are fighting, Owen is down in the bomb bay trying to release the dambuster bomb (which in the movie looks just like the H-bomb in Dr Strangelove). Finally he succeeds, but has caught his trowser leg on a fin. As the bomb drops, Owen must ride it to to his death. Jolie looks on in horror from the cockpit and the two heroes mouth "I hove you" to each other. The bomb strikes the dam and the structure explodes, revealing that it was not only a dam, but the secret manufacturing plant for Nazi atom bombs. The is a brief epilogue in which Jolie receives the Order of the Bath and then flies a Mosquito back to the ruined dam and drops the award over the grave of her dead lover. In the final scene, we see Knightley, resplendant in super-sexy black Nazi garb, but scarred and almost unrecognizable from her injuries, pick up the medal and glare wickedly at the Mosquito as it zooms away. She is holding the medal in the palm of her hand, which we now see is an artificial prosthetic a la Darth Vader. We close into her hand and we see it crush the medal into dust. Fade to black.



You know what? I'd pay to watch that...


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 24, 2010)

C'mon people, have some faith. It's not as if Micheal Bay is directing it............


----------



## conkerking (Apr 24, 2010)

... or Roland Emmerich. The bomb hits the dam... and the whole of Germany slides into the Baltic Sea...


----------



## Waynos (Apr 24, 2010)

I'll just go against the (very imaginative!) tide as say, I think its all going to be pretty marvellous. 

Jacksons own interest in aviation history, not to mentions his bloody marvellous WW1 flying replicas of the FE.2d etc, makes me less fearful of the historical accuracy and the involvement of official 'national treasure' Stephen Fry on the writing side is also something I see as a 'good thing'.

I adore the original, but am also looking forward to this one too. They will make a great DVD box set one day


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 24, 2010)

No historical film will ever be 100% accurate. let's be honest, even if they did use B-17s most people wouldn't actually know the difference. Same way that I could watch a film set in the middle ages and not know they were using the wrong type of armour. At the end of the day they have a story to tell so some artistic licence will always be used


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2010)

Well...I' will check it out anyways!


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 24, 2010)

Negative Creep said:


> At the end of the day they have a story to tell so some artistic licence will always be used




... *and Jon Bon Jovi as Colonel Glen Miller!*


----------



## zoomar (Apr 24, 2010)

Negative Creep said:


> No historical film will ever be 100% accurate. let's be honest, even if they did use B-17s most people wouldn't actually know the difference. Same way that I could watch a film set in the middle ages and not know they were using the wrong type of armour. At the end of the day they have a story to tell so some artistic licence will always be used



Well, there's artistic license and then there is just plain sloppy film making. "Pearl Harbor" exhibited both. The dolled-up make up of the nurses at Pearl Harbor and the RAF base on what looked to be an estate was legitimate artistic license to evoke a time and place. Having Japanese aircraft take off from a post-war US aircraft carrier or the USS Missouri and some post-war Spruance-class DDs at Pearl Harbor was just plain sloppy and insulting. When "Tora-Tora-Tora" was made that was possibly excusable, given the state of special effects at the time. But today, when virtually any time and place can be accurately presented with CGI, and when" Pearl Harbor" itself made good use of CGI and accurate sets in some scenes, using modern stand ins was just plain lazy.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 12, 2011)

Well....that rips it up !. It's been confirmed that Digger will take the place of N!gger in the remake 

BBC News - Dam Busters dog renamed for movie remake

This is about a total cluster f**k as is possible to make in a historical film. 

Crickey, whatever next ?....Tom Cruise never actually won the Battle of Britain on his own !... The Enigma coding machine was a falacy, they actually used Bluetooth back in those days !... The Longest Day actually happened on the shortest day and no-one was really injured !...

Sorry, but this just sucks !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2011)

Hmm. And the Lancs will be painted in 'Non Reflective' underside colours, instead of b*ack.
At least it sounds like the film is going ahead, after such a gap in production.


----------



## Milosh (Jun 12, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Well....that rips it up !. It's been confirmed that Digger will take the place of N!gger in the remake
> 
> This is about a total cluster f**k as is possible to make in a historical film.


 
So now Australians are dogs.

For all those in a snit about the original name of the dog, I would think it would be good way to show the racism that existed back in the day.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2011)

I can tell you that here in the States, that would never fly, regardless of historical accuracy. Some things are just taboo with the general public around here - especially that word even if used in a proper context.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2011)

So does that mean that a particular African country would have to be called Non-reflective eria ?


----------



## A4K (Jun 12, 2011)

Good point Terry. If we're not careful, they'll start calling the New Zealand 'All Blacks' rugby team 'the non-whites' soon.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2011)

Ah, but that would also be offensive - the mention of 'white' - so it would have to be 'The NZ all non- reflectives' !!


----------



## Lighthunmust (Jun 12, 2011)

In the U.S. we have had very educated men figuratively crucified for using the word "niggardly" in public speeches when referring to failure to provide enough support to an issue. Niggard has no connection in etymology to the word "******". I think a University professor was almost forced to resign. In the context of historical accuracy words that are appropriate to understanding should be used by educated people. Unfortunately, I have a rather low opinion of the level of history education of the average american. There are alway a great many people in every country just waiting for a chance to pounce on any statement that could be miss-interpreted or taken out of context just so they can vent their anger with the frustrations of daily life or express superiority with ape-like chest beating. 

I loved the original movie as a kid. I am willing to excuse the PC to see a remake with modern special effects, color and high definition. 

P.S. The dam busting mission was probably another that B-17s and B-24s would not be able to perform or perform as well. Great plane the Lanc.


----------



## Readie (Jun 12, 2011)

Lighthunmust said:


> In the U.S. we have had very educated men figuratively crucified for using the word "niggardly" in public speeches when referring to failure to provide enough support to an issue. Niggard has no connection in etymology to the word "******". I think on University professor was almost forced to resign. In the context of historical accuracy words that are appropriate to understanding should be used by educated people. Unfortunately, I have a rather low opinion of the level of history education of the average american. There are alway a great many people in every country just waiting for a chance to pounce on any statement that could be miss-interpreted or taken out of context just so they can vent their anger with the frustrations of daily life or express superiority with ape-like chest beating.
> 
> I loved the original movie as a kid. I am willing to excuse the PC to see a remake with modern special effects, color and high definition.
> 
> P.S. The dam busting mission was probably another that B-17s and B-24s would not be able to perform or perform as well. Great plane the Lanc.


 
Ummm...If the dogs name was ****** then what offence could possibly be taken in the remake of Dam Busters?
I'm slightly surprised that the Germans haven't called 'foul' for the British bringing up the 'War' again..after all we are now 'friends' in Europe and old differences are forgotten. Are they not 
If a film was made about dropping the A bomb on Japan would Enola Gay be renamed? 
Dear oh dear.

The breaching of the damns by the RAF, Barnes Wallace and the Lancaster is a moment of pride for us and I hope the film treats it with the respect it deserves.
Cheers
John


----------



## Lighthunmust (Jun 12, 2011)

Regardless of the nationalities, political systems, and historical background of this event; all human beings should enjoy and marvel at the demonstration of human ingenuity to find an unconventional solution to a complex problem and the courage of humans to attempt that solution under mortal threat.


----------



## norab (Jun 13, 2011)

It is a question of economics purely and simply. The US is too big a market to risk losing so you will just have to put up with in much the same way as I have to put up with the lack of swastika marlkings on decal sheets and some die cast aircraft because other markets have banned the sale or display of that symbol, even though to me it has no political significance, I'm only interested in an accurate representation of the original subject. This symbol offends many people and inddeed is legally banned in some areas, so I have to put up with inaccuracy because those markets are too large to be lost for the manufacturer. It is the same situation here and is ridculous in either case, History is what it was, but now the powers that be have decided that it must be "revised" my two cents


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2011)

norab said:


> It is a question of economics purely and simply. The US is too big a market to risk losing so you will just have to put up with in much the same way as I have to put up with the lack of swastika marlkings on decal sheets and some die cast aircraft because other markets have banned the sale or display of that symbol, even though to me it has no political significance, I'm only interested in an accurate representation of the original subject. This symbol offends many people and inddeed is legally banned in some areas, so I have to put up with inaccuracy because those markets are too large to be lost for the manufacturer. It is the same situation here and is ridculous in either case, History is what it was, but now the powers that be have decided that it must be "revised" my two cents


 
I know that you are right norab, but the PC issue still grates on me. As you say history is history warts and all. I'm not saying its great, right, moral or anything else all I want is accuracy.
Cheers
John


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2011)

norab said:


> It is a question of economics purely and simply. The US is too big a market to risk losing so you will just have to put up with in much the same way as I have to put up with the lack of swastika marlkings on decal sheets and some die cast aircraft because other markets have banned the sale or display of that symbol, even though to me it has no political significance, I'm only interested in an accurate representation of the original subject. This symbol offends many people and inddeed is legally banned in some areas, so I have to put up with inaccuracy because those markets are too large to be lost for the manufacturer. It is the same situation here and is ridculous in either case, History is what it was, but now the powers that be have decided that it must be "revised" my two cents


 
Exactly right and I don't agree with it. But at the expense of losing a chance for people to learn about an important event in history.....I'm ok with changing the dog's name.

oh, and Norab I deleted those extra posts for you.


----------



## norab (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2011)

Readie said:


> I'm slightly surprised that the Germans haven't called 'foul' for the British bringing up the 'War' again..



Why should they? They make movies about the war themselves.


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Why should they? They make movies about the war themselves.



True, but its fashionable in Europe to be anti English.
Cheers
John


----------



## A4K (Jun 13, 2011)

...Interesting point on the 'Enola Gay' John. As the word (which still meant 'happy' then) has a completely different meaning now, but is still politically acceptical, it wouldn't be changed. If she'd been called the 'Enola Faggot' on the other hand... (although a faggot was originally a bundle of lead pipes or sticks, like those carried on tanks in WW I to fill trenches for example).

Terry, this is the interesting racial situation in New Zealand: If I (being white without any maori blood in me) call someone of the latter category any racial name you can think of, I am a racist. If someone does this in official circles, or in a work place, people are screaming 'racial rites tribunal' and trying to screw the individual/ company for as much money as possible.
If a maori, or atleast a white with any percentage of maori blood in them (no pure bloods since 1992), calls me a white sh!t, or says 'go home English!' (as they did during a protest in one of the towns I lived in), guess what happens? NOTHING. Insulting a white isn't classed as racism.
Now tell me who the real racists are?


----------



## Lighthunmust (Jun 13, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Why should they? They make movies about the war themselves.


 
Other than Das Boot, which I have seen at least two different versions, I don't recall any German productions shown here in the States. Are there any you know of available here with sub-titles or dubbing that you recommend? I have seen a few films that plot is from the German perspective, but they were not German productions. I think it would be very interesting to see events from a truly German perspective.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2011)

Readie said:


> True, but its fashionable in Europe to be anti English.
> Cheers
> John



Not that I've noticed but okay. I find the British are looked upon very favorably here in Germany (just not your football team ).



Lighthunmust said:


> Other than Das Boot, which I have seen at least two different versions, I don't recall any German productions shown here in the States. Are there any you know of available here with sub-titles or dubbing that you recommend? I have seen a few films that plot is from the German perspective, but they were not German productions. I think it would be very interesting to see events from a truly German perspective.



I can try and come up with a list for you, but most of them will not have been shown in US theaters. But there are plenty of WW2 movies that filmed here by Germany companies.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jun 13, 2011)

There's several on U-tube, a little hard to watch because it's limited to 10-15 minutes per clip. Sub-titled , or sometimes dubed in english. Also Russian, Finn, Chinese, Japanese, Spanish, Italin, and more, they're all out there, you just have to look.


----------



## Lighthunmust (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you Adler. If it isn't much trouble I would appreciate that list. Thank you tyrodtom, I may take a look on U-tube, but it can be maddening to watch 10-15 minute clips.


----------



## A4K (Jun 13, 2011)

Some great German war films are 'Stalingrad' and 'Der Untergang' ('Downfall' in English). Well worth seeing.


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Not that I've noticed but okay. I find the British are looked upon very favorably here in Germany (just not your football team ).



Ah, but are British and English considered the same thing? At the risk of splitting hairs I am an Englishman first, then British. 
One of the football highlights is England V Germany. We love that competition and beating Germany has a very special feeling... probably because it doesn't happen too often since 1966.
Cheers
John


----------



## Readie (Jun 13, 2011)

A4K said:


> ...Interesting point on the 'Enola Gay' John. As the word (which still meant 'happy' then) has a completely different meaning now, but is still politically acceptical, it wouldn't be changed. If she'd been called the 'Enola Faggot' on the other hand... (although a faggot was originally a bundle of lead pipes or sticks, like those carried on tanks in WW I to fill trenches for example).
> 
> Terry, this is the interesting racial situation in New Zealand: If I (being white without any maori blood in me) call someone of the latter category any racial name you can think of, I am a racist. If someone does this in official circles, or in a work place, people are screaming 'racial rites tribunal' and trying to screw the individual/ company for as much money as possible.
> If a maori, or atleast a white with any percentage of maori blood in them (no pure bloods since 1992), calls me a white sh!t, or says 'go home English!' (as they did during a protest in one of the towns I lived in), guess what happens? NOTHING. Insulting a white isn't classed as racism.
> Now tell me who the real racists are?


 
You have hit the nail on the head.
We bend over backwards not cause offence to everyone except the white heterosexual male female.
This is just another cycle and sense will prevail in the end ( I hope)
Cheers
John


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2011)

Lightunmust, get a hold of "Stalingrad". Excellent film by Germans about Germans. Excellent.

and also highly recommend "Downfall".


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 13, 2011)

A4K said:


> Some great German war films are 'Stalingrad' and 'Der Untergang' ('Downfall' in English). Well worth seeing.



I agree!


----------



## Lighthunmust (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Guys for the recommendations of Stalingrad and Downfall. I'll try to locate them. After you mentioned Downfall, I remembered hearing about it in a recently hoax dubbing on U-tube that was mentioned in News. I'll avoid that copy.

I actually lived in Germany from Fall 1988 to Summer 1990, but never saw any movies other than those at the post/base theaters and at the two theaters in Frankfurt that played undubed American movies. I have seen many Non-U.S. produced films with subtitles and dubbing, but don't recall even hearing about any German made war movies showing in the U.S. for many years. We have a theater only five minutes away that specializes in "Foreign" and "Art" films which is were I saw the short version of "Das Boot" almost thirty years ago.


----------



## A4K (Jun 14, 2011)

Chris and Andy: Great minds think alike, eh?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 14, 2011)

...and fools seldom differ.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2011)

A4K said:


> Chris and Andy: Great minds think alike, eh?


 
Amen, brother!


----------

